# The Pacific - is it only on Sky Movies?



## ney001 (29 Mar 2010)

New mini series starting this week, The Pacific.  Just wondering is it only available on Sky Movies or will another station pick it up?, it is possible to buy box set online yet?


----------



## fto (29 Mar 2010)

Yes, only on sky movies unfortunatly. I was gutted when I found out as looks good and don't have sky movies. Don't think you can buy the box set yet as normaly have to wait until the series has  finished.

Would have thought it would be  available on project tv website  or on torrents if you are in to that kind of thing


----------



## Purple (30 Mar 2010)

I am really looking forward to it. Band of Brothers is one of the best series ever made and The Pacific is produced by the same people. Thankfully I have Sky Movies .


----------



## Green (30 Mar 2010)

fto said:


> Would have thought it would be available on project tv website or on torrents if you are in to that kind of thing


 
Would be surprised if it did not surface somewhere on the web.......I watched Shutter Island the other night from my pc.....


----------



## RMCF (30 Mar 2010)

I have seen the 1st 3 episodes and to be honest I just can't get excited about it the way that BoB did.

I'm not sure what the difference is. Was trying to think and perhaps because BoB was ground-breaking at the time and this is more of the same, and we have already seen it. Obviously its a great quality show too, but just doesn't compare to BoB for me.

Also think that the acting and characters are not as strong as in BoB.

But I will watch it and enjoy it as its still a lot better than a lot of the rubbish thats on TV these days.


----------



## paddyc (31 Mar 2010)

RMCF said:


> I have seen the 1st 3 episodes and to be honest I just can't get excited about it the way that BoB did.
> 
> I'm not sure what the difference is. Was trying to think and perhaps because BoB was ground-breaking at the time and this is more of the same, and we have already seen it. Obviously its a great quality show too, but just doesn't compare to BoB for me.
> 
> ...


 
Have to agree, its not a patch on BoB but still very watchable


----------



## VOR (31 Mar 2010)

RMCF said:


> I'm not sure what the difference is



I wondered about the same thing. I decided the titles gave it away. BOB was about genuine human camaraderie and friendship. Almost a sense of family. Hence the title. 

The Pacific is about a war. It is bloody and dirty. The characters are just not developed to the same extent. 

Still enjoyed it what I saw though but it's no where near as good.


----------



## ney001 (31 Mar 2010)

For the guys who have watched first three episodes, where did you view these?  Anyone hazard a guess as to when box set would be available?


----------



## VOR (31 Mar 2010)

Slingbox. Great invention. 
I'd say torrents has it as well.


----------



## bond-007 (31 Mar 2010)

They sure do.


----------



## paddyc (31 Mar 2010)

Yea I've heard a "rumour" they are on torrentz ...  Now if only I could just plug my usb stick directly into my tv .....oh wait, I can ;-)

As for box set, it's only running in the US on Sundays, the "rumour" is they are on torrentz on Mondays, but 9 more weeks before they finish the series so I'd guess could be 6 months before the hit DVD/blu-ray


----------



## RMCF (31 Mar 2010)

The fact is, whether I should be saying it or not, is that any big TV show is available on the internet through Torrents a few hours after they appear on the original channel. Thats the way of the world these days.

so Pacific or Lost is on the US/Canada or wherever and inside 2 hrs some punter has it online for you to download.


----------



## hjrdee (21 Apr 2010)

first two episodes were on sky3 on sat night. think they may be showing the rest on here too after its been on sky movies...


----------



## Purple (29 Apr 2010)

vor said:


> i wondered about the same thing. I decided the titles gave it away. Bob was about genuine human camaraderie and friendship. Almost a sense of family. Hence the title.
> 
> The pacific is about a war. It is bloody and dirty. The characters are just not developed to the same extent.
> 
> Still enjoyed it what i saw though but it's no where near as good.



+1


----------



## Newbie! (29 Apr 2010)

VOR said:


> Slingbox. Great invention.
> I'd say torrents has it as well.



Yep, they do and great quality too.


----------

